# Client (MySQL Administrator) kann nicht auf MySQL zugreifen?



## visionmaster (27. August 2004)

Hallo,

Ich möchte das ein Client (MySQL Administrator oder fabforce) auf MySQL zugreifen können. MIt phpMyAdmin geht alles prima.  (Client=Windows XP, Webserver=Red Hat Linux+XAMPP von apachefriends.org)  Mit einem Client von meinenm XP-Rechner auf MySQL (auf einem getrennten Webserver im Netzwerk) zuzugreifen scheint ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit zu sein!

1.
Damit MySQL über Netzwerk erreichbar ist habe ich folgendes gemacht:
In der my.cnf Datei war port=3306 auskommentiert und port=0 war aktiviert. D.h. nun steht  port=3306 und #port=0 drin. 

=> Meldung "MySQL ist über's Netzwerk erreichbar".  So weit, so gut.

An einer Stelle steht in my.cnf # The following options will be passed to all MySQL clients. 
#password=your_password 

Muss vielleicht hier auch etwas eingetragen sein? 

-----------
2.
Wenn ich mit /opt/lampp/bin/mysql -p (über Putty) meinen MySQL-Monitor aufrufe, so kann ich mich mit meinem Root Kennwort einloggen. 

Mit meinem DBDesigner-Client (http://www.fabforce.net) oder mit MySQL Administrator bekomme ich leider keine DB-Verbindung hin. Fehlermeldung: Connection to database failed. 

Siehe Screenshot der Fehlerausgabe von MySQL Adminstrator::  






Als Port ist 3306 im Client eingestellt. 

Muss ich sonst noch etwas in irgendeiner config-Datei ändern damit mein Client connection bekommt oder sind die Zugangsdaten die ich eingebe, 

also IP-Adresse, etc... irgendwie falsch? 

3. Welche Benutzer sind in MySQL eingerichtet?
select `user`, `host` from `mysql`.`user`;  gibt folgendes aus:

user host 
linux 
root linux 
localhost 
pma localhost 
root localhost 


Die Ausgabe hilft mir nicht weiter. Ich kapiere einfach nicht was ich für Daten in meinem Client eingeben muss, damit ich endlich eine s#!"/$% connection bekomme. Ich habe mich schon durch einige Threads gelesen, leider erfolglos...  

Besten Dank!


----------



## Sinac (27. August 2004)

Also das mit dem Port ist wohl egal, wenn port 0 angegeben ist nimmt er den standardport 3306.
Ich denke mal es liegt an der Berechtigung, denn root darf standardmäßig nur vom localhost connecten, alos z.B. über PHpMyAdmin.
Schau mal in der User Tabelle für welchen Host der Login mit root zulässig ist.
Dann änder den Wert beim Root auf % dann darf der sich von jedem Host aus einloggen.

Greetz..
Sinac


----------



## visionmaster (27. August 2004)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich habe folgendes eingegeben:

GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'root'@'%' IDENTIFIED BY 'test' WITH GRANT OPTION; 
FLUSH PRIVILEGES;

D.h. der User root sollte sich nun von jedem Rechner aus mit MySQL verbinden können.

==> Ich bekomme leider immer noch dieselbe Fehlermeldung!
user=root
password=test
hostname=192.168.1.222
port=3306

=> Frage: An einer Stelle steht in my.cnf 
# The following options will be passed to all MySQL clients. 
#password=your_password 
Muss vielleicht hier auch etwas eingetragen sein? 

=> Frage: Muss ich sobald ich bei den Usern etwas geändert habe ein /opt/lampp/lampp reloadmysql machen? (Habe ich übrigens auch gemacht.)  Oder vielleicht noch etwas neu starten?

=> Wo kann noch der Fehler liegen? Ich mache hier seit einiger Zeit rum... 

user host 
root % 
root localhost


----------



## Neuk (13. September 2004)

Es liegt hier nicht an der Berechtigung. Ich habe selbst mit diesem Problem lange gekämpt.
In der my.cnf gibt es die Option

```
skip-networking
```
Davor setzt du einfach eine Raute (#) und schon sollte es funktionieren, dass du über das Netzwerk auf deinen MySQL Server connecten kannst.
Ist anscheinend eine Standart-Sicherheitseinstellung.

Hoffe es hilft!


----------

